# How to get a perfect round rolling pin



## sawdust2014 (Feb 23, 2013)

HI, i am new yet to woodturning and am having trouble with longer things,,, like getting them the same diameter all the way across...:furious:
Is there some trick to this? the more i go back and forth,, the SMALLER my rolling pin [email protected]!!!! Help


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

What tool are you using?

A bevel-rubbing tool (such as a spindle gouge or skew) will help you go in a straight line if you angle the bevel just right.

Scrapers and carbide-insert tools don't have that advantage. I try using the tool rest as a guide, whichever hand is at the front end of the tool I try running a finger on the tool rest to keep the cutting tip projecting the same distance.


----------



## sawdust2014 (Feb 23, 2013)

I use a 3/8 bowl gouge , but if i stop and start again somewhere, then i end up with a hump in it. so i go back and then it gets thinner. :boat:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Spindle gouge13 said:


> I use a 3/8 bowl gouge , but if i stop and start again somewhere, then i end up with a hump in it. so i go back and then it gets thinner. :boat:


If you have a flat-nosed scraper, try removing "just the hump" with that.

Another approach would be to level it using a piece of 80 grit sandpaper held on a small block of flat wood. I've used 3/4" MDF as a backer, about 3" wide.

One pass down the length of the workpiece and stop the lathe -- you'll be able to see where the hills and valleys are by looking at the scratch pattern. 

Alternate between sanding using the lathe powered, then stopping it and sanding (still with the backing board) along the length of the piece till the circular scratch pattern is gone.

When there are no more hills and valleys, move to a higher grit sandpaper. Lather, rinse, repeat ... 80 grit, 120 grit, 180 grit, 220 grit, 320 grit ...

HTH


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

We had a demonstrated a month ago who makes rolling pins. He said he uses a random orbital sander to sand the pin on the lathe. He said this will get it the same diameter. However, you have to have it close prior to sanding. When getting a spindle to a certain diameter I use a parting tool to turn it down to the required diameter. I make cuts across the surface about one inch apart. Then all you have to do is connect the cuts. Hope this helps.
Tom


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

What the others said. Use a caliper and parting tool to set the diameter about evey inch along the length then remove the sections. It should be close.
Set the tool rest as straight as possible to the work and make the final cuts. You do not use your arms but "dance with the lathe". A rolling pin is a long cut moving your body.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Good replies from the others.

If you still have trouble, consider the Microsoft approach and change the standard.

Try making a french style rolling pin. Tapers from the middle to the ends.

I made one for my wife and she likes it. Much easier to roll circular dough.

Try and internet search and you will get the idea.

http://www.azcentral.com/style/hfe/food/articles/2009/08/07/20090807juliapin.html?nclick_check=1


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Spindle gouge13 thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I think a skew is the best way to get a rolling pin true. You do have to stop and measure occasionally to really nail it. 
Another trick is to align your tool rest perfectly and then slide a flat scraper along the tool rest using your fingers against the rest as a stop. You have to do this lightly after getting it close first. 
If all you have are some bumps from tooling shear scrape them down. 
My Dad who was not a good turner used to use a belt sander with the lathe running. Worked for him. 
I have tried using a hand plane with the lathe running. That works also but can give you some tearout if your not careful.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, I'm different from the rest.... 
I use carbide tools, and as with everything else, a learning curve applies. I do use calipers too, in addition to the long tool rest as a guide. A little maddening at times, but a little patience goes a loooong way.
Dave H


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

If you are moving your arms to make the cut it is almost impossible. This is what I was talking about in "dancing with the lathe". Three different views and the full view about 1/2 way in. With the tool tucked to your side you have contol when you move your body and the tool can't move up and down like it does if your arms are extended.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that guy has it going on :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Like those wrenches!
Tom


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent video. He has his act together.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Love the modified wrenches!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

1. Nice to read another example of keeping you elbows tight against your sides.
I sharpen and hone all my carving tools by hand. I was taught that the "locked elbows" mostly stops
me from changing the bevel angle in each passing stroke.
I sway back and forth. 15(?) years later and it still works?

2. I can't imagine the technique using a tapered pin. 
I have enough trouble with pastries thin in the middle!

3. I want to put an alder log on a lathe and make myself a straight, simple pin
4" x 18". Would make RV a happy cook.


----------



## sawdust2014 (Feb 23, 2013)

:yes::yes::yes: Wow! never thought i would get that many answers!! very good advice from everyone.... now i have to do my homework.... thanks every one....


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Spindle gouge13 said:


> :yes::yes::yes: Wow! never thought i would get that many answers!! very good advice from everyone.... now i have to do my homework.... thanks every one....


pix ... you've gotta come back with pix ... :thumbsup:


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*where in Minnesota*

What part of Minnesota do you live in? Might be able to give you a little hands on if needed

Jerry


----------

